# WOuld you like to own MARS?



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Not mine but price is shockingly high!

Old School RARE Mars Reference 100 Mobile Audio Reference System Car Audio Sq | eBay


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

LOL, don't do eeeet! Unless you want it for its "rare factor". I really like the guy. But, that price is beyond silly. Can't blame a guy for tryin' I guess.

I will vouch for the dudes packing skills though! Over the top! Anything you may buy from this guy WILL show up safely!
I purchased several items from him, all most-excellently packed! I even learned a thing or two.


----------



## wilson_gau (May 17, 2012)

WOW!!! $3k.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

IMHO no amplifier should cost 3 thousand dollars.


----------



## mirkinator (Feb 22, 2016)

$15 a watt seems a little high.


----------



## wilson_gau (May 17, 2012)

Victor_inox said:


> IMHO no amplifier should cost 3 thousand dollars.


Don't forget critical mass amp. Whopping $12k


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Another example of pulled out of the ass MSRP

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

wilson_gau said:


> Don't forget critical mass amp. Whopping $12k


A lot of their auctions usually include a best offer so I'm they almost never get MSRP

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

geshat00 said:


> A lot of their auctions usually include a best offer so I'm they almost never get MSRP
> 
> Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


THey shouldn`t be 10% of that MSRP. IMHO they are Chinese Junk made for people with no brain activity.


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Victor_inox said:


> THey shouldn`t be 10% of that MSRP. IMHO they are Chinese Junk made for people with no brain activity.


Not their subwoofers!!!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

geshat00 said:


> Not their subwoofers!!!


If you say so.


----------

